
Ask HN: Would you like your banking data in real time via IPython / RStudio? - bh13731
Hey,<p>We&#x27;re building an intelligent financial assistant (meetcleo.com) at a startup incubator here in London (joinef.com). We were thinking of building out a feature where you could run your own Python &#x2F; R code in the browser to analyse your transaction data.<p>The process would look like the following;<p>1. Connect your account(s) - we use Saltedge.com to pull the data.<p>2. You&#x27;d get a browser IPython &#x2F; RStudio Server instance with your data loaded into a dataframe (we pull new data once a day)<p>3. You can run your analysis &#x2F; schedule jobs &#x2F; save scripts, etc.<p>Let me know if you&#x27;re interested and we&#x27;ll build it! We build really fast!
======
duked
I personally don't see it as a value add and therefore wouldn't pay for it.

First I don't analyze my finances that often just looking once a month for
potential fraudulent transactions (In the US it's more frequent than when I
lived in europe).

Second if I would really care most banks export in CSV format which makes it
easy to process with panda [1]. My gut feeling is that's what most tech savvy
users would do, and they are tech savvy if they can write Python or R.

I'm probably not your typical user but I hope that helps.

[1] [http://pandas.pydata.org/](http://pandas.pydata.org/)

------
bh13731
Also, would you potentially pay for this feature? (small monthly subscription)

